

Would It Be Selfish to Register Calzone.Pizza? - nameshare
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20140226_would_it_be_selfish_to_register_calzonepizza/

======
nameshare
Article discusses whether there are business and ethical issues of registering
domain names solely to prevent others from using it

